# New Wheel Wrap



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got my wheel wrapped by Richard at Skinny Water.  Went with the black and blue 2-tone cord and it came out awesome.

Top notch quality and fast turn around…._me happy_.

His email is:  [email protected]


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Like it. How much?


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

He does great work. Can't stop looking at my since he wrapped it. Totally changes the whole look of the skiff. Looks great.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

> Like it. How much?


$150 for black and $170 for colors. He has a thread over in the Commercial section. Check it out.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Like it. How much?
> 
> 
> $150 for black and $170 for colors. He has a thread over in the Commercial section. Check it out.


His prices are going up to $200 for black and $250 on 2-tone and custom colors. Also depends on size of wheel…mine is a 13" Edson.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

So funny.  I wrapped my wheel this weekend and well, it looks a bit like yours. :-?










[/URL]


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> So funny.  I wrapped my wheel this weekend and well, it looks a bit like yours. :-?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went with the 2 black & 1 blue, you went with 2 blue & 1 black. 

Maybe we're twins sons from different mothers?


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

They both look great. Has to take a lot of time to do that. First thought was 175 might be too low based on the amount of it takes.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It looks close... but not the same.    Thanks Net30 for the post!

HighPlainsDrifter what did you have to do to make it not spin on the wheel?


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

To get it tight, I just used force to pull the line as I wrapped. I got it pretty dang tight that way but it was still slipping just a little bit when under a forceful grip. I poured boiling water over the line in attempt to get out the last bit of slack and now it's extremely tight. You can't move it at all!


What is your method?


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

To the dude with the second wrapped wheel (HighPlainsDrifter) - I bought a boat once that had the little black thing missing from the turning knob. Bugged me bad. I found a replacement in the screws/fasteners section at Lowes. They were in those big blue cabinets with the funky plastic screws, ss screws, corks, etc. Like 2 bucks. Snapped in and even had a spare (came in package of 2). Just passin along...

Alex V


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Gloves and experience. I'm some where around 40 wheels completed now with some polling platforms, grab rails, and tillers mixed.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> To get it tight, I just used force to pull the line as I wrapped. I got it pretty dang tight that way but it was still slipping just a little bit when under a forceful grip.  I poured boiling water over the line in attempt to get out the last bit of slack and now it's extremely tight. You can't move it at all!
> 
> 
> What is your method?


Get a cap for that PowerKnob!


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

> To get it tight, I just used force to pull the line as I wrapped. I got it pretty dang tight that way but it was still slipping just a little bit when under a forceful grip.  I poured boiling water over the line in attempt to get out the last bit of slack and now it's extremely tight. You can't move it at all!
> 
> 
> What is your method?


You can get those wheel caps from Whitewater Marine Hardware.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I was going to start a thread on where I could find that cap but now I don't have to!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, Richard is the man in the wheel wrapping dept. Looks great.


----------

